# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Spetter (Haarlem)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Spetter

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Spetter, Haarlem

Adres: Kenaustraat 8-A, Haarlem


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Spetter?*

----------

